# My kids' first bucks



## Marquee (Dec 2, 2008)

My two kids came home from school the second Friday of the season and both got their first buck within half an hour of each other. Each within half a mile of our farm. Both hit with first shots. The best part was, I was standing next to each of them when they shot.


----------



## woodpecker (Mar 2, 2005)

You can't fake smiles like that!!!!!!  
Congrats to all of you, and looks like you're going to have a little sibling rivaly with them both killing nice bucks!!!!!! :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer:


----------



## Marquee (Dec 2, 2008)

Actually, they couldn't have been prouder of each other. Next year they will need doe tags to go with their buck tags as I think they will now be selecting their shots.


----------



## HUNTNFISHND (Mar 16, 2004)

That's great man! Congratulations to both of them! :beer:


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

Very cool! Those are a couple real nice bucks!


----------



## taddy1340 (Dec 10, 2004)

Congrats!


----------



## hunter121390 (Nov 7, 2006)

congrats. nice deer


----------



## TPL (Oct 7, 2008)

Identical, same genetics, a year apart. Nice bucks.


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

Very nice bucks!


----------



## crewhunting (Mar 29, 2007)

nice work great deer


----------

